# Teen bitten by brown (tree)? snake



## Emydura (Nov 2, 2007)

link

http://herproom.5.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=4870&hl=#New


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 2, 2007)

unusual - according to the story it was unprovoked. I know that some individual BTS hate the world but.....


----------



## slim6y (Nov 2, 2007)

Stable condition? What's the worst that can happen from a BTS bite? I was told hangover like feelings - still, I'm not keen on hangovers either though...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 2, 2007)

She's in a stable condition..so everyone's probably being paranoid and she's fine. 
I thought it would be difficult for a brown tree snake to inject anything into a human anyway because they have rear fangs?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 2, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> She's in a stable condition..so everyone's probably being paranoid and she's fine.
> I thought it would be difficult for a brown tree snake to inject anything into a human anyway because they have rear fangs?



Good ol wiki confirms that one  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiga_irregularis


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 2, 2007)

Or just my super knowledge.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 2, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Or just my super knowledge.



No... the Wiki.. 

ps - have you unblocked me yet haha?


----------



## eladidare (Nov 2, 2007)

ive been bitten so many times by bts, they dont do anything, apart from itchiness and little lumpy dots.
i let the buggers bite me, hands, face, wherever, i used to make them bite my mates on the face while they were sleeping.
they chew the venom into you, they wil do this for as long as you let them.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2007)

Rear fanged and can't get them into you???? Bwahahahaha have you seen how fast they can flip those heads open??? You'd have about a second before they got you with the back fangs IMO. 

Here is a pic of my BTS feeding. The rear fangs are always noticeable when feeding.


----------



## krusty (Nov 2, 2007)

i picked a realy big one up off a road one night near townsville and it was all good then it just turned around and bit me on the side of my hand it happend that fast and it got its back teeth into me no probs,it got a small amount of swelling a slight rash and a burning feeling up my arm but it was all good with in an hour or so.


----------



## eladidare (Nov 2, 2007)

here you go Krusty.
this is a townsville bts, it was in the front yard
the tully bts are the biggest by far!


----------



## krusty (Nov 2, 2007)

cool pics looks like a nice BTS,the one i got was close to that size and it only had one go at biteing me the rest of the time it was great.


----------



## krusty (Nov 2, 2007)

eladidare said:


> ive been bitten so many times by bts, they dont do anything, apart from itchiness and little lumpy dots.
> i let the buggers bite me, hands, face, wherever, i used to make them bite my mates on the face while they were sleeping.
> they chew the venom into you, they wil do this for as long as you let them.



lol,lol,just remind me if i ever go out herping with you not to fall a sleep....lol.


----------



## eladidare (Nov 2, 2007)

krusty said:


> cool pics looks like a nice BTS,the one i got was close to that size and it only had one go at biteing me the rest of the time it was great.


 
down here (northern nsw) the biggest one ive caught would be 1.8m and half the width of the ones in t'ville, there must be something in the water...


----------



## Radar (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey eladidare, does you mate there go to JCU? If not he has a double running round....
Never been bitten by a BTS, but thats a nice lookin snake. Would one that size cause anything other than the usual rash and puffiness/hangover?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 2, 2007)

ihave a lovely browntree,heis about 6 ft long now,hes not very bitey,except sometimes late at night when hes in hunt mode 
but ive been bitten and there was no effect at all


----------



## Hetty (Nov 2, 2007)

eladidare said:


> here you go Krusty.
> this is a townsville bts, it was in the front yard
> the tully bts are the biggest by far!



That one looks just like mine. Nice and orange


----------

